# Candied Ginger: How to..



## jpinmaryland (May 21, 2008)

I've seen the product in stores and just love it. But how do you make it? I tried doing a search on this site using search tool but all I got was orange peel recipes and some other stuff. 

Does anyone have a recipe? Also any other desserts made with ginger would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 21, 2008)

I might not be 100% on tis, but I have had sucess with this in a pinch...simmer in batches, changing the water like 3 times, then for the final simmer, do it in simple syrup. Once it is translucent, cool to dry, then, toss in sugar for a candy like "dusted" candied ginger...or crystallized ginger.


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

I made it once but can't remember where I found it..... maybe about.com? 
mine ended up really hard to cut up, probably jus cooked it too long. I'm sure I'll try again someday.


----------

